# Szymon Laks



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Szymon (Simon) Laks (1901-1983)

I'd like to point the forum's attention to this little known Polish composer by the name of Mr. Laks. He produced many chamber works of fine quality while living in Paris in the interwar period of the 20s and 30s, in a very likable neo-classical style with hints of Ravel and Szymanowski. In 1941 he was captured and imprisoned in Auschwitz in 1942, where he survived for over 2 years and was the conductor of the concentration camp orchestra! After the war he continued to compose, as well as authoring several published books and translations.

Only recently his works seem to be gaining some recognition. There exist about 5 CDs featuring his work. And there is a new Chandos CD that will be released June 16th which features a full program of never before recorded Laks chamber music, and for this I am very excited!

If you enjoy Ravel, please investigate the Laks Cello Sonata. It is a gem.

these 2 discs feature full programs of Laks music, and 2 different recordings of the Cello Sonata
(FutureClassics 111) Szymon Laks - Chamber Music (2011)
(EDA 31) Simon Laks - En homage (2010)

A 3rd recording of the cello sonata can be found on this disc (which I havn't heard)
(Nimbus Records) Chopin, Laks, Szymanowski Cello sonatas - w/ Raphael Wallfisch

A recording of the Laks string quartet no. 5 can be heard on this disc:
(Cavi-Music) Szymanowski Quartet: Paris (2009)

There is also a disc on CPO featuring some pieces for string orchestra by Laks.

Does anyone else on the forum like Laks?


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

If you like Ravel, give this a whirl:


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)




----------

